# Our latest rescue



## slavetoabunny (Jan 30, 2010)

This is our latest (yet un-named) rescue:







This is what his/her (we're not sure yet) bottom looked like:






This rabbit was surrendered from a million dollar+ house. They gave us a $20 "donation" for taking the rabbit. 

Bunny is in good hands now.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 30, 2010)

slavetoabunny wrote:


> This rabbit was surrendered from a million dollar+ house.Â  They gave us a $20 "donation" for taking the rabbit.Â
> 
> Bunny is in good hands now.



How nice of them to give you $20, that'll go real far. Those people are reall jerks when they can afford nice stuff but cant look after a small pet.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 30, 2010)

That won't even cover a spay or neuter, much less the vet visit on Monday. We'll figure out the sex once we can get beyond the mats. I'm just so mad/upset right now.


----------



## cheryl (Jan 30, 2010)

Poor little bunny...she/he looks very adorable.

And yeah..what Rebecca said.


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 30, 2010)

I really should not have looked at this, as I just went to a livestock/pet store today that broke my heart, and this just further continues to break it.

Thank god you have her, and thank you so much for doing it.

She will be in my prayers, and God Bless you.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 30, 2010)

Poor bunny..... :sosad

Patti, you are awesome for fostering, and alsofor what you do to help rabbits.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 30, 2010)

Poor bunny and to echo what others have said JERKS! 

All I can say is the bunny is going to have a better life now!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 30, 2010)

$20??


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 30, 2010)

BOOO!!!!!
Poor bunny. 
It's really terrible what some people do to animals.


----------



## ~*sAbRiNa*~ (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow $20 won't even cover the time that it will take you to get the mats out. Poor bun, and thank god for people like you Patti (and all of the other foster-parents on the board).


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 31, 2010)

:soapboxsome people have more money than sense. what a vile example of todays throwaway society.

thank god this bunny is now in safe hands.


----------



## DeniseJP (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank goodness the bunny is not in the care of those people... best wishes in getting him/her rehabbed and cleaned up... can't wait to hear how he/she is doing.

Denise


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 31, 2010)

This is the report from the bunnies foster mom, Susan, this morning:


> Well the Lop seems much happier this morning, ate a ton of food & is even checking out the toys. Seems to be moving about with more ease, awfully thin though, I hope they can clean her up tomorrow without anesthesia? We'll see what Dr. E thinks....



The bunny will be going to the vet first thing in the morning for evaluation and treatment. Susan soaked off as much of the crud off her butt as she could yesterday.


----------



## hln917 (Jan 31, 2010)

Kudos to you Patti for taking her/him in your care!I would havehad a few_not sonice_ words to theprevious owners. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 31, 2010)

AWWW that is so sad...plz keep positing on her progress I would love to see how she does.


----------



## Mubunny (Jan 31, 2010)

Poor little guy. I would be so embarrassed giving an animal away in that condition. Couldn't even bother having it groomed.
It looks like such a little cutie. Glad it'll be in a good home now.


----------



## Mika77 (Jan 31, 2010)

poor bunny


----------



## Elainaaa (Jan 31, 2010)

oh my goodness! poor guy D: at lest he is in a good home now.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh little baby bun!!!
I would be standing in the parking lot with a bag of sugar :grumpy: 
:whistling

What HORRIFIC people!:X

You girls at Gainesville never fail.. Am so thankful you are there to care for these little ones.
Looking forward to pics of a happier, cleaner bun!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 31, 2010)

I brought her foster mom some metacam for the little one today. She has horrible urine scald in addition to the mats. Susan said she lived in such a small cage that she doesn't know how to hop.

Yeah, people like this deserve a special place in hell. They live in a mansion in an exclusive golf course community and had several $30k+ cars in their driveway. Couldn't even take proper care of a small, innocent animal.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 31, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I brought her foster mom some metacam for the little one today. She has horrible urine scald in addition to the mats. Susan said she lived in such a small cage that she doesn't know how to hop.
> 
> Yeah, people like this deserve a special place in hell. They live in a mansion in an exclusive golf course community and had several $30k+ cars in their driveway. Couldn't even take proper care of a small, innocent animal.


So Patti how do u really feel lol


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 31, 2010)

omg how horrible.


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Jan 31, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I brought her foster mom some metacam for the little one today. She has horrible urine scald in addition to the mats. Susan said she lived in such a small cage that she doesn't know how to hop.


Oh my goodness!!!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 31, 2010)

I think her name should b WHOO-HOO for "Whoo Hoo I made it to some place where ppl will care for me"


----------



## naturestee (Jan 31, 2010)

He/she looks just like Cheddar, a bun I fostered last spring! Same breed, color, matted so bad we couldn't tell gender and when we got the mats off we found she had severe urine burns all over both hind legs from the mats. She started off really mean too, but that turned out to be from pain and caging.

Give that bun a snuggle for me. BTW triple antibiotic and Bag Balm worked fantastic for Cheddar's urine burns. Forget soaking the crud off, just cut as much fur off as possible then do it again every few days as it grows out. A little cornstarch can help work stuff out too- like in a dry butt bath.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 31, 2010)

Poor little bunny  How is the bunny with the horrible ear mites doing?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 1, 2010)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Poor little bunny  How is the bunny with the horrible ear mites doing?


Penuche is doing great! His ears are a million times better. I believe he is still receiving antibiotics for some infection. It's amazing how resilient these little guys can be.


----------



## bunnylady2 (Feb 1, 2010)

I was really bad...I called up the horrible lady that surrendered this poor bun to usand really gave her what for! I didn't even give her a chance to answer me. I really didn't want to hear her anyway!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 1, 2010)

Kudos on the rescue. Even though they were and still are jerks, at least they didn't just dump the poor little thing out like so many of the buns we've rescued. Still feel the same toward all neglectful owners.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 1, 2010)

*bunnylady2 wrote: *


> I was really bad...I called up the horrible lady that surrendered this poor bun to usand really gave her what for! I didn't even give her a chance to answer me. I really didn't want to hear her anyway!


You weren't bad Liz. Those jerks deserved it. The condition of that bunny is inexcusable. I'm waiting to hear an update on the vet visit today.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 1, 2010)

I just heard a vets report on the bunny. Poorbaby only has 3 teeth left in her mouth and has a massive jaw infection. The vet said that the other teeth probably fell out from being rotten. She underwent surgery today to clean out the abscess and the matting and urine scald issues are being dealt with. Our vet said the prognosis is good and we are doing everything we can.

We decided to mail the vet bill to the previous owners and try to guilt them into sending us some money. More than likely it won't work though. Anyone that allows an animal to get into this shape doesn't care.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 1, 2010)

ray:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you Larry, so are we.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 1, 2010)

This is a message our Program Director sent out on this bunny:

Here is the vet report from Dr Emerson on the little lop we took in on Saturday. This rabbit was adopted out by Halifax Humane Society to a family and when they diviorced the man moved back in with his mother and didn't care for the rabbit and apparantly neither did his mother. While he was an adult and should have taken the proper care no matter, someone in that house should have. To live in a tiny cage and hardly ever come out is bad enough, but add all these other problems. This treatment was not due to a lack of funding as Jackie picked this bunny up and the house was a very expensive one with two extremely expensive cars in the driveway and it is apparant that the care or lack of they gave this little one is not only pathetic but neglectful. We will see what we can do about pressing some sort of charges.
Kathy

This whole thing just breaks my heart. No animal should have to endure this suffering.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 1, 2010)

I was just gonna ask if you can press charges...when u send the bill out will there b a letter attached??

How many teeth do rabbits actually have???


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 1, 2010)

Glad to hear the rescue is moving forward with legal process ... Nobody has an excuse for that lack of treatment... especially not rich folks.


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 1, 2010)

That is so sad. The painshemust be in from her mouth. I'm so glad she's gonna recover.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 2, 2010)

Pictures of her after her surgery and with her bottom cleaned up:


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 2, 2010)

wow..I hurt from seeing this I cant imagine how she feels.

What happened under her chin???


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 2, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> wow..I hurt from seeing this I cant imagine how she feels.
> 
> What happened under her chin???


She had a huge abscess in her jaw.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 2, 2010)

OH wow i didnt see that in the other pics, but soo soo glad everything is ok with her


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 2, 2010)

I just received this email from our program director regarding pursuing charges against the former owners:


> I have received a number of emails from our members about our little lop girl who came into rescue in a terrible neglectful state. So far all have thought we should pursue a complaint about neglect or abuse in this case. Liz is going to look into this as right now Halifax where she was adopted from has no cruelty investigator. As soon as we find out anything, we will let you know.


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 2, 2010)

Aww poor baby. I'm glad she was able to get the treatment she needed finally. I hope the rescue is able to press some sort of charge on the old owners. If they didn't want to spend money on the rabbit or time taking proper care of her, they should have given her up long before she got in this kind of state.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 2, 2010)

Poor thing. I hope she heals well from all of that. Good luck on pressing charges! There's no excuse for this and the owner was obviously well-off.


----------



## bunnylady2 (Feb 2, 2010)

I am moving forward and have just placed a call to the authorites to press charges!!! Waiting for a return call.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 2, 2010)

*bunnylady2 wrote: *


> I am moving forward and have just placed a call to the authorites to press charges!!! Waiting for a return call.


You go Liz!!! That should help in getting the former owners to pay the vet bill. I would be willing to file a small claims action against them to recoup our expenses, which I am sure will run into the hundreds of dollars.


----------



## bunnylady2 (Feb 2, 2010)

In fact the person I need to speak with is very good friends with three of our volunteers and our receptionist at the clinic!!! I am on it!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 2, 2010)

:goodluck:boxing:zoro:

Take no prisoners!


----------



## bunnylady2 (Feb 2, 2010)

Sad news.....I had to use a different agency ...it's city not county so I have no contacts. The city animal control said we have no sufficient evidence!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 2, 2010)

*bunnylady2 wrote: *


> Sad news.....I had to use a different agency ...it's city not county so I have no contacts. The city animal control said we have no sufficient evidence!


What? All you have to do is look at the bunny to tell. Well at least she is out of a bad situation and in the hands of people who will care and nurse her back to health. Thank you for trying.


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 2, 2010)

Look at the bunny....there is the evidence!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 2, 2010)

I have seen Animal Cops on Animal planet go after people with less.


----------



## bunnylady2 (Feb 2, 2010)

He said the lady can say it wasn't her rabbit etc. He said we should have called them first. How were we to know the rabbit was in such bad shape. I think he doesn't like rabbits. He even told me he wouldn't have one as a pet.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 2, 2010)

Once we get vet bills together, I will be filing a small claims action against them.


----------



## Happi Bun (Feb 2, 2010)

*bunnylady2 wrote: *


> I think he doesn't like rabbits. He even told me he wouldn't have one as a pet.


Wow, seriously... :grumpy: Why would anyone mention that to someone trying to get justice for the neglected state this poor soul was found in? It's completely irrelevant if that man would have one as a pet or not! People just amaze me with their lack of compassion. Sounds like he isn't going to even try to build a case, it's "just a rabbit" in his eyes. *bangs head*

On a lighter note, I'm so happy this bun was rescued and in loving hands now. :hug:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 2, 2010)

Yep, animal control said they can't do anything unless they were there to witness the conditions when we took the rabbit. Pretty lame to me. We are going to pursue a civil matter. Whether we get any money or not doesn't matter. I want to cause these people as much inconvenience as possible.


----------



## bunnylady2 (Feb 2, 2010)

You go Patti!! I totally agree. No wonder they call us the millitant rescue group.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 2, 2010)

*bunnylady2 wrote: *


> You go Patti!! I totally agree. No wonder they call us the millitant rescue group.


Lol, I wouldn't exactly call us militant. A better descriptive is "persistant".


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 2, 2010)

A militant rabbit rescue!

Oh no! I can just see it, you guys having a meeting in a compound somewhere, everyone wearing camoflaged bunny pj's. 

They should have to pay for the vet bills to make this bunny well.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 2, 2010)

Militant... I like it  Fighting for the bunnies, all the way!
Keep up the great work, girls!


----------



## yngmea (Feb 2, 2010)

I am glad you gave that lady an earful!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 3, 2010)

The bunny has been named Truffles. I've heard she is eating and doing well. I'll update more as I hear.


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 3, 2010)

ray:may this bunny continue to recover well.

as this forum has younger members i shall not write what im thinking about the animal control officer....lack of evidence indeed...:X


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh my, that poor rabbit! She must be in such pain. I do hope she recovers and that you are able to get some financial return for the vet bills.


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Feb 3, 2010)

I really think you should be compensated for more than her vet bills. Truffles has suffered So much...

I want to squeeze every last penny from those people who did this to her! Hmm lets see... things you can bill for...

Transportation
Bedding
Grooming
supplies (ie blankets)
Food
Time
Heartache
Fatigue 

Heck I would go as far as to charge for the water Truffles drank!


----------



## pbheather (Feb 3, 2010)

Let's put them in a tiny cage, with not enough room to move, and see how they come out. Then maybe they'd think about what they're doing to a small, innocent creature. Thank God for people like you.


----------



## bunnylady2 (Feb 3, 2010)

We really were called "millitant" by the new pet store that opened in town. We did get them to quit selling rabbits...then "Millitant" it is!!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 3, 2010)

*bunnylady2 wrote: *


> We really were called "millitant" by the new pet store that opened in town. We did get them to quit selling rabbits...then "Millitant" it is!!!



I have the image of us in storm trooper boots carrying lethal weapons. Geeze, we are soft, fuzzy bunny lovers!

Any update on Truffles today for us??


----------



## bunnylady2 (Feb 3, 2010)

nope no news. i am waiting to hear from susan.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 4, 2010)

I heard from Liz that Truffles is doing well and should be ready to come home by the weekend!


----------



## yngmea (Feb 4, 2010)

truffles...cute name


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 4, 2010)

That poor little thing . Man, people can make me so mad :X. At least she at last knows what being cared for is all about.

Jan


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 5, 2010)

That really is terrible. I could tell in that first pic that something was up with her teeth--the jaw just didn't look the right shape. I'm so glad she's with you guys now and is safe. It's too bad you won't be able to pursue charges against the former owner, but I hope you can get them to be financially responsible for the vet bills.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Feb 5, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *bunnylady2 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > We really were called "millitant" by the new pet store that opened in town. We did get them to quit selling rabbits...then "Millitant" it is!!!
> ...


I had the image of the bunnies in boots carrying lethal weapons, LOL. Like the song "Cows with Guns", but in stead "Buns with Guns" :biggrin2:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow its Crazy to think we only make about 2000 a month have a clunker still cause even with the cash for clunkers we could nto afford a car.

But storm phoenix and boss live like they live in a million dollor house. But people with that kind of money could not even pay a made to clean a cage once a week and buy a pey giant cage even if they never let her out dont cause her pain. 

Thats awful I hope they burn in hell. 

Ok just a little upset let me calm down for yall send me to the litter box. 

I hope this baby make it I hope the rescue does everything in there power to hurt these people. 

Oh also make sure you keep all pictures taken and print them date them. Be ready for them to fight. You go ladys no lawer in small claims court so that helps. 

Send them a certified letter with the bill saying that they need to make sure they dont ever get a bun again. IN not so many words. 

I hope yall get everything and then some.

If there smart they will pay the bill and give yall a 500 buck donation on top of that. 

But who could be smart with that type of care on a pet. I am sorry we all love our rabbits and take care of them great but even if people would just gget a big enough cage a few toys and clean the cage once a week it would be better then nothing. 

and they have the money to hire a maid.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 5, 2010)

Truffles was released from the hospital!!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 5, 2010)

:highfive:
YAH that's good news.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 5, 2010)

:woohoo

Alright Truffles!


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Feb 5, 2010)

Aww I'm glad she is in better hands..
My potbellied pig's name is Truffles lol


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 8, 2010)

Today's Truffles update:

Hi girls, Took Truffles to the vet for a re-check & Dr. Schrager called & said her inside mouth looks really good but the outside where the sutures are is full of pus again so they are keeping her for a few days to pack it with medicated gauze, she is definately feeling better because she is eating up a storm and getting around better on her back legs, but they need to get rid of that infection, so I will keep you all updated on her progress! Susan ~


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 8, 2010)

Poor Truffles - she is really going through some pretty horrible stuff. At least she is feeling better in her self, and that will help her. I hope that they can get rid of the infection quickly!

Jan


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 8, 2010)

I hope it clears up!


----------



## luvthempigs (Feb 8, 2010)

Aww, That poor little girl has been through a lot. I'm glad to hear she in on the mend. 

Thanks for the update


----------



## Raspberry82 (Feb 10, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I brought her foster mom some metacam for the little one today. She has horrible urine scald in addition to the mats. Susan said she lived in such a small cage that she doesn't know how to hop.
> 
> Yeah, people like this deserve a special place in hell. They live in a mansion in an exclusive golf course community and had several $30k+ cars in their driveway. Couldn't even take proper care of a small, innocent animal.


My sentiments exactly. To have that much money and you can't even buy the bunny a big roomy cage?! Let alone supervise your child's care of their pet?! People who can do this are just incomprehensible to me, I cannot fathom what is going through their heads to willingly be absolutely cruel. Don't they have any morals or values?

Thank you Patti. Thank God she's in good hands.


----------



## Nela (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow Patti that is bad =/ I was just going to ask if the pink patch in the pic was the poor bun's skin How sad is that... That people can be so lame... Especially since bunnies are so defenseless... so innocent...

I'm glad you guys got him/her out! :rose:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 12, 2010)

Bump no update on this baby come on yall cant go a couple of day we are worried about her.

No just playing around but would love a update.


----------



## erinwerner (Feb 12, 2010)

Poor little bun!! Thankfully she was rescued out of that filth! Some people are just terrible!


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 12, 2010)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> Bump no update on this baby come on yall cant go a couple of day we are worried about her.
> 
> No just playing around but would love a update.



:yeahthat::bump

would love to know how things are faring


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 12, 2010)

I just heard that Truffles is back out of the hospital and doing fine. As soon as she fully recovers, she will be spayed and hopefully ready to put up for adoption.

As soon as she is cleared by the vet I can get the final bill and go after those people that did this to her.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 12, 2010)

slavetoabunny wrote:


> I just heard that Truffles is back out of the hospital and doing fine.Â  As soon as she fully recovers, she will be spayed and hopefully ready to put up for adoption.
> 
> As soon as she is cleared by the vet I can get the final bill and go after those people that did this to her.



Glad she is back home again and safe for now. Hope it just get better and better.


----------



## bunnylove817 (Feb 17, 2010)

How is truffles doing?


----------

